

Selling app to a university. What to price it at? - mtbpatriot

I hope this question is asked in the right spot.<p>I'm new to iPhone development (and freelancing in general) and recently started making an iPhone app for the college I attend. I'm hoping to sell it to them, but I have absolutely no idea what to price the app at.<p>I don't want to price it too low, but I don't want to price it so high that I get laughed at. I really think the college could benefit from the app, and it will only take me about 30-50 hours to make. Has anyone done something similar to this? Any tips on what initial offer I should make, or (on a separate note) how to give a convincing argument that they could benefit from this app?<p>Thank you in advance.
======
tyrelb
What is the app?

~~~
mtbpatriot
It's basically the app they'd use for their official university app. News,
maps, local attractions, events, degrees, and lots of information about the
university itself.

~~~
tyrelb
Hrm. I really don't know! Perhaps it's best to maybe call in to the department
who runs the campus web site and even just petition for them to hire you to do
the development? Maybe you could get in - prove the app works - sell some
advertising for the local campus businesses, then roll-out / license on your
own to other campuses?

